# How is the strike going.



## Streetwise (Jun 10, 2008)

Just wondered what is happening in your area of Spain


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Streetwise said:


> Just wondered what is happening in your area of Spain


Hi Streetwise

I haven't bothered going out much

On the TV today they said that fuel supplies are getting through almost normally
There were a lot of people in the shops though on Monday


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

So far no hurt here.


----------



## Streetwise (Jun 10, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hi Streetwise
> 
> I haven't bothered going out much
> 
> ...


Hi,heard somebody got killed on the picket line in Granada,not much fuel in Cadiz,some shops no fresh produce.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Madrid is pretty much screwed up - that I know. Cities are easier to hit. Thankfully here in the sticks we're fine.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Streetwise said:


> Hi,heard somebody got killed on the picket line in Granada,not much fuel in Cadiz,some shops no fresh produce.


Fuel has been low and shops such as Murkydonna have bare shelves. The market in Chiclana town this morning had very little for sale, a little of everything quite a lot of the stalls were closed. Hopefully it will have blown over by the time you get here Streetwise.


----------



## Streetwise (Jun 10, 2008)

jakaka said:


> Fuel has been low and shops such as Murkydonna have bare shelves. The market in Chiclana town this morning had very little for sale, a little of everything quite a lot of the stalls were closed. Hopefully it will have blown over by the time you get here Streetwise.


How is Frog Green


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Streetwise said:


> How is Frog Green


How's you know it was me


----------



## Streetwise (Jun 10, 2008)

jakaka said:


> How's you know it was me


Spelling


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

I did wink to give you a clue.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Went for the weekly shop yesterday. Some stuff like Milk and, oddly, rice very scarce if not non existent. Fuel no problems at all. Lot's of mop's on shelves too. Very little deep frozen stuff.

Was told that the big Supermarket chains will be getting safe passage escorts. 

Local Spud/onion/tomato van-parked-on-the-roundabout man was doing excellent trade - he assured us he has LOADS of stock.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was shocked, I went to my local petrol station to get some deisel and they'd run out, so I went to a couple of others nearby and they were out too. I then went to Mercadonna and there was no fresh fruit or veg, no meat and the shelves, although not completely empty, had a lot of gaps!! I havent seen the latest news, but if I havent got any deisel by Monday, the kids wont be going to school - much to their horror???????!!!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I was shocked, I went to my local petrol station to get some deisel and they'd run out, so I went to a couple of others nearby and they were out too. I then went to Mercadonna and there was no fresh fruit or veg, no meat and the shelves, although not completely empty, had a lot of gaps!! I havent seen the latest news, but if I havent got any deisel by Monday, the kids wont be going to school - much to their horror???????!!!!!
> 
> Jo



Did you notice if it was the same for Petrol jo jo?
(I have one of each)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

no, I didnt notice, although I suspect that had all gone too - there wasnt anyone in the petrol stations!?? We could soon all be stranded!!

Jo


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

In Mallorca starting to have shortages on foods in some stores due to the strike , but good on the truckers for having the balls to stand up for the fuel issue  Unlike our UK spineless people who just say how high when the Government keep fleecing us 

If only our Haulage Industry would park there trucks up and block every road in the Uk for 1 week , yep sure we would suffer slightly but no pain no gain as they say ..

I for one would gladly be behind them in any move to stop this government getting the motorist to fund there incompetence  Even if i had to eat bread and water for a week , if it made the point reduce fuel taxation then so be it , after all i can easily stuff my face afterwards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As much as I'd like to agree with you Pete - and most of me does, its not done Spanish industry any good, there'salready talk that a lot of companies are using this as an excuse to sack and lay off workers. Spain is already being hit by roo many properties and not enough work for the contruction industry, not to mention the global crisis. 

Anyway, it seems that services are more or less back to normal here now, I filled up with deisel yesterday and the supermarket was well stocked again.

But I do see your point Pete, and yes the UK people seem to have lost their fight these days, they roll over and take it all now, they've given up - which is why I dont wanna be there!!


----------

